# Zapco DSP8 vs ARC PS8 vs Alpine H800 vs Mosconi 6 to8 vs helix *ms8 ( whats the best



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

What each processor does well and does not do well ??? 

Pros and cons with each ?? 

Are other processor worth more money ?? 

I just wanted to see what you guys think about say a PS8 vs Zapco dsp8 ?? 


Or alpine vs Mosconi ?? 


I did a **** load of reading and it seems like all these processors have problems somewhere and I want to know your experience and why you bought one over the other?? Software problems ect ..


(For example everyone said PS8 was going to be the best processor made and then everyone was selling there's because of software problems or other problems ??)


----------



## mikechec9 (Dec 1, 2006)

6 to 8 is great. Very small, tiny in comparison. There are threads that go into great detail on all of these units I believe. I do miss the convenience of Alpine's on the fly tuning though (I'm a bit OCD).


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

If you're using an Alpine HU with Ai-Net then I'd do the H800. On the fly tuning and you don't need a laptop. It does give up some tuning power, but it's enough for anyone. It's the largest of the three. 

If you're using the OEM HU, use the 6to8. Nothing is as easy to integrate with as the 6to8 and it has more capability than the H800. Has the smallest footprint of these units. You have to use a laptop but with the BT adapter at least you don't need a cable. 

The PS8 is the most capable unit by a wiiiiiiiiide margin and its not even close. It can be finicky to set up but once you get it dialed in its a phenomenal unit. Larger footprint than the 6to8 but smaller than the H800. It's the shortest of the three which might be better in your install. You can also take it apart and paint it which is cool. 

I have owned all three and currently own a PS8 and a 6to8.


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

Im blown away how much I love this zapco DSP 8 .. Its not the best processor but it gets the job done for sure .. I had a MS8 and it was easy to use and go the system about 90% there but im sure with the zapco I can get my system to a complete new level. I can always upgrade to a different processor as time goes by ..


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i own the helix p-dsp and the ps8. i have owned the H700 (not the new H800).

here is an image (not mine - robert wraths) that has a good breakdown of DSP's and their features;









before i go further, all the software takes getting used to. there are quirks to each one that i wish the programmers would fix - but who can blame them. the PS8 software seems the most polished to me.

the p-dsp is real great. the sofware loads quick, but its based on a black\grey\red with witeish text (see image below). and tuning during the day in a car on a laptop, the glare or whatever can make it harder to read than black text on white\grey background - but tuning at night is nice because it does not blind you. that is kind of the main window, and each "menu" is kind of a sub-window to configure the inputs\outputs, a phase\time align\gain page (you can adjust these all on the main screen also), and a RTA page. the software is available here - you can use it in DEMO MODE to get a feel for it.

Audiotec Fischer GmbH | German Car Hifi | Brax -- Helix -- G-Control : Download










i have not used the H800 stuff, but from what i hear it is exactly the same damn DSP as the H700 with a new case or some BS. there is tons of info on this DSP, its great if you want to use something easy because using the H700 was a sinch... the thing that sucks now is that the h800 controller is somehow not able to adjust all the features of the DSP - you still need to use the laptop to fully tune it. *i have never used the H800 software*










the mosconi 6to8 is a nice unit with great features - i do not own one - but i have used it a few times. unlike the alpine and helix, it is a white background that is easier to read in the daytime. the thing that annoys me with this software are the LOADING TIMES UGH >_< , the SKIPPING SOUNDS that happen when you adjust in real time, and the adjustments for the sliders in all the menus. the good thing for this DSP is that you can type in the center frequency of the 31 band PARAMETRIC EQ, and when you adjust one channel, you can hit a button [LEFT = RIGHT] and instead of adjusting the other channel to match, the button does it for you. its a neat little feature. the skipping sounds are really a pain in the ass though. adjusting time alignment totally blows because every time you adjust it one increment it skips the audio... pressing the LEFT or RIGHT arrows to adjust it fast sounds like a 90's walkman if you were sprinting 

the other weird thing is that each channel has dual crossover slopes. its a weird idea that in order to get a 24db\oct slope, you apply two 12db\oct slopes. for an 18db\oct you do a 12db\oct + 6db\oct slope. kind of neat - but i dont really see the point *shrug*


























the PS8 (in my opinion) has the most polished interface and the most power. all the DSPS' can do crossovers and eq and bla bla blah - but the ps8 is just got the edge. i wouldnt worry about not being able to do whatever you need with any of these DSP's. i didnt have tons of times to mess with the software because i sent my DSP back to arc right quick for some ****. so i dont have tons of feedback of how it actually applies to the usage. when i had it installed it was fairly easy to get around - but the features can get DEEP. read the manual 

great manual with lots of pictures here;
http://mediacdn.shopatron.com/media/mfg/1735/spec_file/213133607.pdf

i wish all the DSP's had a day\night tuning theme. that would be awesome. there are some interface things i wish all these DSP's did - but me complaining wont ever get them to make the changes, only make people realize how nice the features\changes would be - and then be mad that they arent there lol.

hope that helps


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

Great info for sure thanks ..


----------



## Jepalan (Jun 27, 2013)

OK - where the $&^*(% can I buy a Mosconi 6to8 or 4to6???


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

6to8!! But...I'm biased.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Jepalan said:


> OK - where the $&^*(% can I buy a Mosconi 6to8 or 4to6???


PM Me, I can point you to a dealer in your area.


----------



## evilspoons (Jul 5, 2012)

req said:


> i wish all the DSP's had a day\night tuning theme. that would be awesome. there are some interface things i wish all these DSP's did - but me complaining wont ever get them to make the changes, only make people realize how nice the features\changes would be - and then be mad that they arent there lol.
> 
> hope that helps


To make a makeshift day or night theme out of the opposite, invert your computer's screen colours. Most operating systems have this for "accessibility" reasons.

It's super easy on a Mac - just press Ctrl+Option+Cmd+8 and poof, there ya go. On Windows 7, you have to start Magnifier, zoom out to 100% (unless you want the screen magnified, of course), then click the Options button (gear), and check "Turn On Color Inversion" (instructions are here.)

I'm not sure if the Magnifier has colour inversion on Vista or XP, and the Magnifier works differently in XP anyway. Other instructions to invert colours on XP/Vista tell you to turn on the high-contrast system colour theme, but that won't help the goofy DSP software since it doesn't obey the Windows colour settings anyway.

If you have an NVidia graphics card you can putz around with the colour adjustments to invert colours on a system-wide basis as well.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Don't take too much stock in the Excel doc as the info isn't correct. What really jumped out at me was that it says the PS8 doesn't have PEQ per channel. It actually has 31 bands PER channel and you can dial in ANY exact frequency you want. It, and the 6to8 DO have center and sub outputs (no real processing to derive a summed center, but there are outputs and setup steps for them). The PS8's maximum TA delay is 12ms not 10. It has 3 presets with 3 sub-presets in each effectively giving you 9 presets. Last, NONE of these units can give you a TA resolution less than .02ms. The processors aren't strong enough and it can't be done.


req - The H800 is DRASTICALLY different than the H700/H701 and is an upgrade in every way. I had the 701 and hated it. The H800 is one of my top 3. It's very, very good.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I actually prefer the Helix software to all of them. Everything you need in ONE screen. No jumping around, no flipping tabs, nada. Just hop in and tune. I'd still love to try a C-DSP but I already have two processors... lol


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

what do you guys think about the Zapco DSP8 and its software ?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> req - The H800 is DRASTICALLY different than the H700/H701 and is an upgrade in every way. I had the 701 and hated it. The H800 is one of my top 3. It's very, very good.


gotcha, that graphic was NOT mine. 


from what erin wrote about the H800 was that it was not THAT much of a step up from the 700.

what are the differences in tuning ability?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Oh I know. That's why I only put your name I front of the second paragraph. 

It's been a while so I'd have to get back into one but I remember when I had mine that it was pretty drastic. EQ and TA resolution were the biggest things.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

understood 

the 701 i had was a great tool with an easy interface. i wish they charged less and got rid of all that dolby and surround sound nonsense that nobody ever used and put all the same features on every channel instead of the center\sub having slightly different\less features.

so the resolution is better - but did they do anything drastic? its still only the same features though, right?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Essentially, yes. The main differences are what I noted above and the center and sub channels are more flexible. Agreed on removing the garbage processing, including Imprint.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

quality_sound said:


> *If you're using the OEM HU, use the 6to8.* Nothing is as easy to integrate with as the 6to8 and it has more capability


+1 Agreed. Rumor has it, this was *designed for OEM German Cars*. Makes it a cinch for install dummies.

Also may consider for *OEM Integration*:

*- RKF 3Sixty.3
- SoundStream Synthesis
- Helix C-DSP*


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I'd agree with that. In my MkVI Golf the 6to8 plays nicer with the OEM radio than my PS8 or H800. By a wide margin at that.


----------



## sbaumbaugh (May 21, 2013)

im running the H800..

have had a DQXS... 

obviously night and day features...

but my take on the h800...

limited PEQ capabilities... GEQ is fine but having fixed frequencies on both gets under my skin...

TA is .05 ms - .02 would be very handy...

all level adjustments are at .5 db steps.... why cant anyone do a .1 step?

UI is easy but could have better features instead of having to click into each header, ie. crossovers, then TA, then EQ... all open up a new window and if you were muting a channel it unmutes it ...

rux-800 is nice, handy... but cant anyone do a bluetooth controller?

PEQ is probably the worst thing though...
narrow Q is 5 and .5-1.0 steps down to .5 Q... 
10 bands total depending on your configuration.
fixed frequency... 

owner manual is very vague on most subjects...

im not the brightest bulb in the tanning bed so i need a well written manual...

just my opinion though,


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

The PS8 will do .1dB steps on level.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> The PS8 will do .1dB steps on level.


So will the Bit One. It i probably the only thing about it I like better than my current 6to8. 

Very interesting on the limitations of the H800 processor tho. Some I knew of and some I didn't so thanks. Those limitations have likely taken it off my list. I am probably one of the few (it seems) that was most interested because it did have all that surround processing junk in it. My ride has a center channel and I would like to make use of it eventually. I have another way to get surround processing now tho. We'll see if I like it or not in time.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

What do you need it to do that it doesn't?


----------



## sbaumbaugh (May 21, 2013)

i guess one of the things i should have added that i didnt is it has exceptional sound quality... for that price it should be a given...

i have word though that mini dsp plans to launch something new...

i have no clue what that might be, but i think i plan to go the mini dsp route once that has been unveiled...

2-3 of them should work and at the current price, why not...

there was a test done a while back that i read, H800 VS BITONE...

i think if you google it you should find it easily, but SNR was the deciding factor in my last round of decisions... wish i would have dug deeper into PEQ and TA capabilities though... .5 adjustments IMO are quite extreme...

i would be interested to know what you choose though and your thoughts on that once you purchase it.. i know im somewhat out of my league with you guys, but i didnt want you to choose an H800 without saying something...


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> What do you need it to do that it doesn't?


If you are directing this towards me and referencing my 6to8, I would say active center creation ability is the main thing it does not offer me. With my latest purchase (if it works as I hope and think it does) however that would no longer be an issue. I figure my vehicle has a center channel from factory and it would be best to use it to its maximum ability. I have never used a center channel before but I am told without proper center steering, its addition would likely collapse and narrow the stage immensely. I am hoping to get more of a 2 seat vehicle this way as my midrange/tweets are to be in the apillars for the height effects. We'll see in time. Gonna be a long time however as I have many other things to do first.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

James - it reads like the H800 is off your list, not the 6to8. The Alpine will create a true center. It's the only thing other than an MS-8 that will.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> James - it reads like the H800 is off your list, not the 6to8. The Alpine will create a true center. It's the only thing other than an MS-8 that will.


I already have the 6to8 which I absolutely love except for the random BT disconnects and how long it takes to connect to the software. The only thing else it won't do is center steering for a proper center channel. The Alpine is not off my list entirely. I meant that its limitations in peq are a disappointment although I honestly don't know if I truly need as much as I have in the 6to8. Time alignment limitation of 0.05 ms is a real big let down however and one I was unaware of. As this hobby is stupid expensive and I already have good equipment currently I am trying to use what I have moreso now than before. I grabbed an O.S. RF processor from Erin that can do the processing I need and the 6to8 can do everything else I think. The biggest fear I have is induced noise from the RF but we'll see if that is the case in time. That is all a very long ways off however as I am still building the 3 way and sub part of it now. A large part of me hopes I am 100% happy with that as going 5.1 requires alot more fabrication and also having to purchase more equipment. I would need a 4 channel amp for center and rears that won't detract from my current sound, a center speaker (thinking Morel Hybrid Integra 4 would be perfect) and rears (thinking Morel Hybrid Integra 6 to stick with a Brand I like alot). Lotsa $$ that I don;t have right now


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

I would think they are all very capable of winning ?? i figure speaker postion and vehicle are a bigger part .. there all amazing .. technology has come a long way .. keep up the good info guys.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

mrstangerbanger said:


> I would think they are all very capable of winning ?? i figure speaker postion and vehicle are a bigger part .. there all amazing .. technology has come a long way .. keep up the good info guys.


Could care less about `winning`. This is all for my own enjoyment and my wife`s as well. The center is more to make it better for her actually if anything. If it detracts from my sound, I won`t be doing it as well. 

I agree that vehicle and speaker positioning/angling are much more important than the differences between these processors. I just wish someone would make the perfect one for me someday. Actually, I would rather have it all included in a HU that has the ability to shut off the internal amp (P99 like) but there is no such thing. Would seriously simplify the wiring. I could put that 4 channel amp where the processor has to go. Space is always at a bit of a premium it seems in all my vehicles.


----------



## sbaumbaugh (May 21, 2013)

the H800 does have "Euphony" it creates a Phantom Center... which IMO is very impressive.. if you wanted a center image but didnt want to wire in a center channel...

i do have a center channel, but have decided to control it via my HU...
its currently inactive as i dont think my front stage is ready for a center channel... 

if the .05 adjustments and fixed eq frequencies arent an issue, i cant think of any other draw backs.... i believe you can download the sound manager software from alpine here.... 

Alpine.com - PXA-H800 Firmware Update

you can run it in offline mode...


----------



## zat954 (May 17, 2012)

I realize that the thread has been dead for a few months but I was hoping to get some feedback on the topic. I'm currently running a bit one full DA with the voce amps and new Mille 3way and dual ml1600 midbass drivers in the doors. Let me first say my install is outstanding, professionally done with no expense spared on fabrication and wiring and placement. That said I'm ready to move towards some better drivers and amps and to be honest the bit one does some strange things on a regular basis and I have to shut it down and back on. I have an h800 purchased but have an opportunity to get a c dsp. I run a 910 and an ipad through the pure i20 dock now so many would say go h800 because you run the deck. But my response would be 1) 95% of the time I run the ipad and 2) prior to the 910 I ran the kenwood dnx9990hd with rcas and sq was incredible so I'm not against giving up the 910 for something like a Sony xav701 with 5v preouts as I never use the gps etc etc... I'm not a tuning fiend so even though the h800 gives me more on the fly capabilities I'm going to have this tuned professionally once I have all my new amps and comps. So all this said when it comes down to straight up sound quality and getting that initial tune dialed in I've read the 56 bit resolution on the two internal processors and 6v preouts are basically going to give me the purest cleanest sound and lowest floor noise of any out there, even the the Arc piece. For someone like myself who really only uses the optical on the ipad dock would the c dsp be the best choice and also even though the 910 is only 4v preout while the kenwood was 5v will the c dsp 6v and powerful resolution dual processor make up the difference? I would like some feedback from the pros before I spend the big money on the c dsp and let the h800 go. Also the c dsp is hard to find now so I don't want to lose it if people say it is definitely worth it. Thanks.


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

I would keep the Alpine H800 processor and worry less about buying the best equipment and more about having the right tuner tune your car. If you want to sell the alpine I'm interested .. I love my zapco dsp but want More control on the fly. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## zat954 (May 17, 2012)

I already went helix c dsp and moved the h800. I had a narrow time frame sorry I'd have contacted u if I knew sooner but the sq and 6v out was too much to pass on such a hard to find unit. Will probably list the w910 with the optical cable and go kenwood excelon or Sony xav for the 5v outs. I rarely use the alpine so to keep it with the optical is silly. And I find w the bit one I rarely ever toggle my parameters if ever on the ipad flac app with the digital coax. A well tuned car initially is fine for me. But thanks for the response.


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

No love for the 3sixty.3?
I think it does darn near what the h800 does, for less money. Comes with a volume control if you feel like going optical as well.
I haven't used it personally though.

The ps8 has so many features its crazy... including a mixing feature that I have no clue how to use. lol
You seriously need some good RTA gear to get the most out of it.


----------



## zat954 (May 17, 2012)

Just not familiar with the roofed. I think they all have their strongpoints and in the end the arc may be the strongest but right now too many bugs I hear about. I had to jump on the c-dsp as I've heard a few meca guys went away from arc to the Cdsp. I think helix is strong. Hey the B1 is amazing people still win with it but for me I was just ready for a move up. How do you like the PhDs? I'm going to run them coax for rears. Going all audio development MM up front with the viperas for midbass. Love my idmax subs though. Honestly I think at some point unless you are competing we all hit a ceiling where daily driving it comes down to preference. Face it I'm not convinced full thesis gear with an f1 source will outshine pg elites and an ipad optical to any of these dsps and dyn/scan/hat/utopia...... Driving down the road at 60mph it's all preference tune and install. I may get some arguments and yes with engine off maybe, but ill put a flac file through my ipad to a dsp and sound just as good as an f1. For me it's a hobby and a passion not a title.


----------



## zat954 (May 17, 2012)

Roofed. Lol. Autocorrect. Rockford.


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

zat954 said:


> Just not familiar with the roofed. I think they all have their strongpoints and in the end the arc may be the strongest but right now too many bugs I hear about. I had to jump on the c-dsp as I've heard a few meca guys went away from arc to the Cdsp. I think helix is strong. Hey the B1 is amazing people still win with it but for me I was just ready for a move up. How do you like the PhDs? I'm going to run them coax for rears. Going all audio development MM up front with the viperas for midbass. Love my idmax subs though. Honestly I think at some point unless you are competing we all hit a ceiling where daily driving it comes down to preference. Face it I'm not convinced full thesis gear with an f1 source will outshine pg elites and an ipad optical to any of these dsps and dyn/scan/hat/utopia...... Driving down the road at 60mph it's all preference tune and install. I may get some arguments and yes with engine off maybe, but ill put a flac file through my ipad to a dsp and sound just as good as an f1. For me it's a hobby and a passion not a title.


I love the af1.c and the af4
Very detailed not overly aggressive.
If you want a comparison, PHD eats hat's lunch... definitely an improvement from the l4se and the L1pro I was using...

I wanted to go lower in my doors so I ended up using l6se's. I never installed the af6

My idmax's started to get coil rub  so they are getting reconed.

I initially had a few quirks with the ps8, but they were all resolved by firmware updates. +6 months and no complaints.


----------



## zat954 (May 17, 2012)

Bwahahahaha "Eats HATs Lunch" I love you for having the stones to say it on here. I have no experience with them, but To many people they are the holy grail!! So bravo. See you run mcintosh next to a zed. Not at all saying the zed is bad but many would not even consider the zed with mcintosh. Like letting the hired help rub shoulders with the red carpet stars at the same party. And that's my point. If it works for you and the install is solid too many force their opinion like we're talking religion. That said I was asking initially about the best processor out. For me I don't tune on the fly. So I want the best piece for me and if the helix doesn't shine for me which I believe it will ill probably go arc. But thank you for the input on the PhDs and for being straight up. I love my IDs ill put them up against any sub out.


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

zat954 said:


> Bwahahahaha "Eats HATs Lunch" I love you for having the stones to say it on here. I have no experience with them, but To many people they are the holy grail!! So bravo. See you run mcintosh next to a zed. Not at all saying the zed is bad but many would not even consider the zed with mcintosh. Like letting the hired help rub shoulders with the red carpet stars at the same party. And that's my point. If it works for you and the install is solid too many force their opinion like we're talking religion. That said I was asking initially about the best processor out. For me I don't tune on the fly. So I want the best piece for me and if the helix doesn't shine for me which I believe it will ill probably go arc. But thank you for the input on the PhDs and for being straight up. I love my IDs ill put them up against any sub out.


I will always speak my mind and deal with the dissenting opinions. HAT is being driven by marketing and Scott puts out some very beautiful drivers. The problem is the look better then they sound. (My opinion, however I am not alone in that opinion.) They don't sound "bad" but they don't sound the way a $1000 set of components should sound. The l6se is pretty good though, not many complaints there.

That build in my signature never became complete. My current configuration: Panny bottlehead -> ps8 ->mcc406m (and z400.2 which will be arriving in a few days.)
I have a pure i20 for iphone and send that rca into the panny. It sounds surprisingly good for compressed music.


----------



## zat954 (May 17, 2012)

I agree with and run much of what you do. I20, idmax, some phd, will go,zapco,z I've heard nothing but amazing things about zapco z/zx even more than the PG elite series. And I'm including mosconi zero and thesis amps. They did it very very right. Very arc se like in that its a gain block. Extreme power, transparency, very musical and reliable. Nice to see them come back strong. I'm dropping my mosconi zeros for all Z amps. That should shake the tree here but except for the pg elite which is amazing and beautiful and way way overdone internally I come back to my original statement about in a car with the engine on or widows down no difference. And the PG just seems like more to break although I know much like arc they are top notch as far as getting things resolved or replaced for the customer ASAP. If u know anything about the elites or anyone on here I'd like some feedback on which amp performs better and in what area and why. Thanks


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I have Alpine H800 + C800 controler, and I absolutely love that unit,
It tells you, voltage, temperature volume and you could change things on the fly!

Since I'm using a tablet as my HU unit, I have converter going for analog to digital, and its being connected to H800 with optical cable, Difference in quality is so big, so much gain, 
I could control through C800 controller, which is my main source for volume, but also I could plug in my USB in to tablet and control everything on the fly without need of a laptop ,,,,, I think its some what easy to use, and to understand, Software is great, works on Windows 8 32 or 64 bit platform.

I never had the software crash on me, it just simply works great!

I wouldn't trade it in for anything else.

I had JBL-MS8, the worst peace of **** unit ever.. but again thats just me


----------



## zat954 (May 17, 2012)

Damn don't tell me that. Now I'm second guessing. Actually I was thinking of if integrating both bc the 56 res and 6v make a huge difference. I'd like to run active for up to 14-16 speakers and mini dsps scares me. I've read the crossovers and time alignment are too fixed. Can you drop your midranges down to 250hz or lower on a 3 way? How is your tablet setup could you show me pics or explain. What kind of converter is it and where did you find it?Now I may hold it. Bit one has to go though. Can you run active 3 way and subs and rear? Bc the manual is very vague. The imprint is accurate? Sorry you rattled me lol


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

The H800 will let you configure the channels however you'd like. Easily the most stable unit on the market, IMO. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

zat954 said:


> Damn don't tell me that. Now I'm second guessing. Actually I was thinking of if integrating both bc the 56 res and 6v make a huge difference. I'd like to run active for up to 14-16 speakers and mini dsps scares me. I've read the crossovers and time alignment are too fixed. Can you drop your midranges down to 250hz or lower on a 3 way? How is your tablet setup could you show me pics or explain. What kind of converter is it and where did you find it?Now I may hold it. Bit one has to go though. Can you run active 3 way and subs and rear? Bc the manual is very vague. The imprint is accurate? Sorry you rattled me lol


HAHAH yes you could do any configuration you want, 2 way, 3 way, you adjust every speaker how you want it, you set the lope, hz, time alignment, almost anything you want  

This is my little project that I did, some ppl like it, some don't... It might be to big, but i enjoy the videos 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...sion/149713-i-always-wanted-car-pc-dream.html


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Does the Helix have a controller with a matter volume control? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## artform (Jun 24, 2013)

teldzc1 said:


> Does the Helix have a controller with a matter volume control?


Helix make a controller called UCR 2A which works with all the Helix and Match DSPs. Not sure what you mean by matter volume control.

I emailed Audiotech Fischer yesterday to find my nearest dealer in Europe and source a Helix C-DSP. Their reply today included this statement;

"...the Helix C-DSP has been discontinued and will no longer be produced." 

So for those hoping to for future hardware/software updates and support, it's not going to happen. Shame as the C-DSP looks so good.


----------



## Not a JBL Salesman (Oct 30, 2013)

Get the MS8


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

had an ms8, it was easy to use but wanted more control. now i run the rf360.3 and this thing is great. it's been a little glitchy, but that's it. very intuitive, easy to use, one easy to read screen and the eq is way more than i would need


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

artform said:


> Helix make a controller called UCR 2A which works with all the Helix and Match DSPs. Not sure what you mean by matter volume control.
> 
> I emailed Audiotech Fischer yesterday to find my nearest dealer in Europe and source a Helix C-DSP. Their reply today included this statement;
> 
> ...


Thanks. Was a typo, master volume control was what I meant. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## Maximilliano (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm looking through all the information I can find about a DSP for my 2013 Ram truck. My issue is that I do not have a single full range signal off the factory headunit and I'm basically forced to purchase a DSP which can sum the inputs. Anyone know if the miniDSP units can sum inputs?


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

artform said:


> Helix make a controller called UCR 2A which works with all the Helix and Match DSPs. Not sure what you mean by matter volume control.
> 
> I emailed Audiotech Fischer yesterday to find my nearest dealer in Europe and source a Helix C-DSP. Their reply today included this statement;
> 
> ...


I run a C-Dsp and it has been my favorite and MOST flexible dsp to date and I have owned quite a few. I will try out the ps8 one day...


----------



## Miguel mac (Sep 28, 2009)

Waveflex dsp A8 one big unit. 

http://www.waveflex-caraudio.fr/












Enviado desde mi HUAWEI U9508 usando Tapatalk 2

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI U9508 usando Tapatalk 2


----------

